# â™¥ VOLUMINOUS HAIR â™¥



## Imperfection (Mar 31, 2012)

I want my hair roots to become voluminous, so they donâ€™t just look flat. I put up some examples below. I have long layers in my hair and tried volume hairsprays and also teasing. Apparently I do it wrong. Any suggestions, or could you explain how I should do?







​


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 31, 2012)

Are you using velcro or hot rollers?

Leave them in your hair and spray hair spray.

What about bending at waist, brushing hair, then spraying with hair spray?


----------



## stefawn (Mar 31, 2012)

Try Big Sexy Hair Powder Play Volumizing &amp; Texturizing Powder...that stuff is amazing!


----------



## tonysmommy (Mar 31, 2012)

*have you tried velcro rollers? i have long hair and they work for me... or maybe you should try getting shorter layers on top*


----------



## Imperfection (Apr 2, 2012)

Iâ€™ve never tried velcro rollers, nor hot rollers â€“ I have naturally big curls, but it goes to the middle of my back, and therefore it has gotten this heavier look on top of my head. Especially if I straighten it . _   .
I think Iâ€™ll get my hairdresser to thin out the layers slightly, and then try out the products Stefawn recommends! Thank you for your answers girls [SIZE=8.5pt]â™¥[/SIZE]


----------

